# 8wt or 9wt?



## Pappylachia (Jun 28, 2009)

Have been using spinning and baitcasters for 55 yrs, but new to fly fishing.
Still at the practice-casting on the lawn stage, and a long way from being even modestly proficient, but enjoying the process. 

Hoping to do some salmon fishing in the Sault area this fall. Also hoping to try steelheading, as well as chasing largemouth in local lakes. Got my eye on a Ross Essence FC 9' rod, but not sure if an 8wt or a 9wt would be the most versatile choice for all three species. 

Comments and advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

i am too unseasoned at this, but most guys use a 7wt for steelhead and smallmouths. 8 should cover you for bigmouths and steelhead.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Not only do you need to choose a rod for the fish your going to chase, but also for the waters your going to fish them in. If your going after mud sharks "kings" your going to need a strong rod! A 8wt in those currents will not be an easy task on a fresh fish. You will figure out soon enough that one rod is a tough bill to fill for salmon and steelhead! The same rod will cover LM Bass, SM Bass, and Steelhead! You will have to go with a heavier rod untill you get a lighter rod if you stay with fly fishing long enough! Good luck and let the confusion begin!


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Fly rods are like golf clubs, there is no one rod that will do everything well. What type of fishing are you going to do the most? If you are only going for Salmon once or twice a year, you may want to see if you can borrow or rent a rod. Slamon will take a 9 or bigger to really be able to fight the fish. A 7 or 8 will certainly work for Steelies, SM, LM, and Carp. If you want to throw larger and/or heavier flies I would also suggest going with a Bass taper fly line - heavier up front. Since you are going for Steelies, and maybe Salmon, get a reel with a very good drag.

Another thing to consider is how actively and aggressively do you fish? A heavier rod and line will wear you out faster. I switched to a 6-wt after some arm problems and I can cast all day. The Carp and Steelies are a little harder to land, but it works.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I always liken fly rods to hand tools. A conversation my friends and I have often goes something like this:

Me: "So, I got a new X weight blah blah"
them: "don't you already have like 3 fly rods? Why do you need another?"
Me: "... That's like asking someone "well, you have a hammer and a wrench, what the hell do you need a screwdriver for?!" Well maybe I want to drive screws, which you can't do with a hammer or a wrench."

Something like that  But yeah, an 8 weight is somewhat of a hammer where a 10 wt (appropriate for salmon) is a bazooka. Get your first salmon trip guided and let them furnish the gear. That frees you up to buy the 8 weight for everything else, and if you still want the 10 later you have until next salmon season to save up, because other than salmon and muskie a 10 is just gonna sit idle!

Also, when you look at the rod and think "hey, it's 200... that's kinda steep but I can afford it" don't overlook the 300-400 dollar line+reel you will be putting on that rod. I just got a TFO Axiom 8 weight, which is a 275 dollar rod. It was 600 out the door  And if you put a POS reel on your new 8 weight... Be sure to come tell us the stories of the ones that get away, lol.


----------



## Pappylachia (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks Clayton, rweis, steelheader007, and rapman, for taking time to give me your sound advice. 

Leaning toward an 8wt, since it'll be more useful around home for bass than the 9wt. 

Planning on also taking a stout spinning outfit, in case we get lucky and find some king salmon up in Algoma country.

Thanks again.
Pappylachia


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

steelheader007 said:


> Not only do you need to choose a rod for the fish your going to chase, but also for the waters your going to fish them in. If your going after mud sharks "kings" your going to need a strong rod! A 8wt in those currents will not be an easy task on a fresh fish. You will figure out soon enough that one rod is a tough bill to fill for salmon and steelhead! The same rod will cover LM Bass, SM Bass, and Steelhead! You will have to go with a heavier rod untill you get a lighter rod if you stay with fly fishing long enough! Good luck and let the confusion begin!


I agree! Well said but it still fun on lighter rod but plan on losing more then you care to.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Pappylachia said:


> Thanks Clayton, rweis, steelheader007, and rapman, for taking time to give me your sound advice.
> 
> Leaning toward an 8wt, since it'll be more useful around home for bass than the 9wt.
> 
> ...


I use 9 and 10wt for bass more so then a 8wt. If you want a 8wt Scott S3 with a busted tip. Either send it back or put a new tip on. You can have it for50 bucks.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> I use 9 and 10wt for bass more so then a 8wt. If you want a 8wt Scott S3 with a busted tip. Either send it back or put a new tip on. You can have it for50 bucks.


man imo thats very heavey for bass>!!?? not much fight....we use a 10 down in the salt for 100lb plus poons.......


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Well for poons its long casts and smaller flies then for bass it would be for large bulky deerhair bugs and poppers which is quite hard to throw on a 8wt. Plus I want to pull the bass away from the structures so I dont get my butt kicked.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's all relative...I throw clousers & hair poppers on my G series 3 weight! Not ideal and not going to muscle the fish up off structure but it can still be done.

I caught a 30" striper tonight on my Thomas & Thomas 9 weight & it kicked my ass! I had to pull it up out of the turbid water and it had me wondering when my 25 lb. test tippet was gonna go... thankfully it all came together but I would not have wanted anything less than a 9 weight for the occasion.


For bass, a 5 or 6 weight is ideal if not perfect. Overline it one size & you can throw big stuff all day. For the steel up north or any other hard fighting fish other than the salt, an 8 weight should be sufficient.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I hate my 5 wt for bass, absolutely hate it. The 6 is alright, and I think the 8 is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Flyfish - The tip on my S3 6wt broke twice. I'll take the blame for one, but it is the only rod, of any kind, that I have ever broken. I like the rod, but it's a little tough to fish without a tip.

If you like throwing huge flies for Bass, try the Sage Bass series. I found it a little hard on my arm, but it sure as heck tosses big flies.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Been fishing the Sage LMB rod. Nice and smooth.


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

I have an 8 and 6 wt. and rarely use the 6. I have learned that choosing a rod weight has as much to do with the flies you are casting as the fish you are chasing, big wind resistant flies need more muscle. I fish for smallies and steelhead, with the occasional foray for largemouth or brown trout (the 6 wt. comes out for the trout). The extra power in the 8 really helps cast bigger clousers, popping bugs and also when using a sink tip swinging streamers. Tight lines!


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

For what you are targeting IMO I would go with the 8wt.


----------

